# Early/Mid-Cycle Spotting Help



## Gilewhicas (May 14, 2006)

Hi Ladies,
Brand new here, but hopeful...4 out of my last 7 cycles i have had 2-3 days of pinkish/brownish what seems like cervical fluid around days 8-10 of each cycle. This is after a totally normal 6 day period and 2 dry days, and before fertile cervical fluid started around Day 14. The very first time it happened i did have a sharp pain. Ever since then, there are no other symptoms but that my temp drops drastically the first day of the spotting. Has anyone ever had this before? Any insight? Sorry for all the days and numbers. Feel free to ask questions. thanks in advance.


----------



## OTMomma (Aug 12, 2003)

How long is a regular cycle for you ? And are you on any herbs or anything else that might be messing with your cycles?

I had weird spotting like that on vitex- a couple of months off it and I got better. If you don't have any reason (like an herb or werid diet change or something), I would see your doctor. Spotting that is unrelated to either ovulation or your period is bad.


----------



## Gilewhicas (May 14, 2006)

Cycles range from 26-31 days, but mostly 28-29 days in length. Nope, no herbs or any other medications.
Hmmm...well...we shall see i guess. i am currently uninsured. Had a well-woman visit with my midwife a few months ago, but b/c the most current cycle had been "spotless" (ha ha) she was pleased to hear my body had worked things out on its own.


----------



## OTMomma (Aug 12, 2003)

Do you know what day you are ovulating? If you have a really short luteal phase (which if you O a few days after day 14, and then get a period on day 26, could be the case), it could be that your hormones are really out of whack. You could read about PCOS- I don't know much about it, but a burst overian cyst could cause spotting.... You might also want to look at anything you might be eating that would cause excess hormones/hormone imbalance- going organic or cutting out animal products might help. I haven't cut them out, only gone organic, but I've heard of people doing it, with great results.

I wish I had more info that was helpful. I am sorry you don't have insurance- we live in an evil country that people have to make health care decisions based on such things. But I understand.

Peace,


----------

